# What is CVV2?



## ramkumarvcbe (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

I was trying to buy something from internet using my friend's credit card. He was with me when I'm ordering it on the website. At first it has asked for CVV no. after entering the 16-digit CC no and its expiry. I've entered the 3-digit no. in the back of card near his signature as CVV no. Afterthat, it has asked for another no. called 'CVV2'. What I want to know is what CVV2 no? Where I can find it? I've entered the CVV no. thrice and then his card was blocked by the bank. So, I guess the CVV2 no is separate from CVV? Now, the card is unblocked now. He's also clueless because he's just using it for shopping from local stores by swiping it at the PoS(Point of Sale) equipment. So, guys teach me about CVV2? His card is a Visa Credit Card issued by Axis. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 11, 2014)

I think you have to leave that field blank when asked for(Once I was asked for cvv2 and it was written clearly in the instruction that if you dont have cvv2, then leave the field blank and continue). As you tried entering in that field, it blocked your card.

AFAIK, US or other country have cvv2 number written on he back of the card. We have only cvv.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Feb 11, 2014)

Dude, but its a mandatory field. We cannot submit the form without filling it in full? What to do now? '000' would do any justice?


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 11, 2014)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> Dude, but its a mandatory field. We cannot submit the form without filling it in full? What to do now? '000' would do any justice?



website?


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Feb 11, 2014)

I was shopping at shopping.indiatimes.com. After entering ur Credit Card and CVV details, you'll redirected to Axis Bank's page. There it is asking for CC, Expiry, Name on Card, and CVV2(and NOT CVV).


----------



## raksrules (Feb 11, 2014)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> I was shopping at shopping.indiatimes.com. After entering ur Credit Card and CVV details, you'll redirected to Axis Bank's page. There it is asking for CC, Expiry, Name on Card, and CVV2(and NOT CVV).



That AXIS bank website, the same CVV should have worked for the CVV2 i believe.
Because i remember putting my usual CVV number even when CVV2 was mentioned.


----------



## praneetsah (Feb 13, 2014)

You should enter your CVV in the field of CVV2 or any other...I have come though such shopping sites and for me I enter my (father's) cvv number and it worked. BTW There are other 2-3 names also given to CVV


----------

